
Ask HN: MIT licensed code, how to properly use when heavily modifying code? - sbr464
I was curious about current best practices or legal guidelines to follow when working with specifically MIT licensed (to focus discussion) but potentially any OSS license:<p>The context is MIT Licensed code from another company&#x2F;author than yourself.<p>1. Heavily modify code (to the point of being not-recognizable) that was originally MIT licensed.<p>2. Base new code off of ideas&#x2F;patterns etc from an existing library.<p>3. Use a utility function or portion that is a small part of a larger library.<p>Are the answers different if the target&#x2F;child project is MIT licensed completely or chooses a different license?<p>I think there are two sides to this question, both important, the community&#x2F;proper way, and the actual&#x2F;legal way to handle attribution, future licensing. I&#x27;m interested in both.<p>Thanks
======
eesmith
It _is_ possible to transform code sufficiently such that the original
author's copyright no longer applies, eg, USL v. BSDi.

It comes down to the ability to demonstrate to the court that "not-
recognizable" is sufficiently transformative.

But you don't want to worry about the possibility of taking it to court, since
that's expensive and worrisome.

So, why not leave the original copyright notice?

It doesn't hurt, and it doesn't step on anyone's toes.

You wrote "Are the answers different", but didn't pose any questions to
answer.

